# Dayton, OH toy show



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Dayton, OH
Sunday Nov 9, 2008
9:00am - 3:00pm
Adult admission $5.00
For more information contact John Hodges @ 937-276-5246

I have my table!

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Sorry I forgot to tell you it is at the Hare Arena.

Marty


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Marty said:


> Dayton, OH
> Sunday Nov 9, 2008
> 
> 
> ...


 
I got three....but at the Midwest slot show, on the same day!

------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

